# Halloween 2011 (planning now)



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok, I had a blast this year and I didn't start till the end of August.
No time to waste this year! 

I'm thinking the theme in 2011 with be "twisted fairy tales".

I have a driveway about 4 car lengths long.
On the right as the kids walk up I'm going to have this display:

I scored a cheap authentic Disney traditional costume of Snow White and a black haired wig. I'm going to steal an idea I saw posted here where I make a wooden frame on a low table and wrap it with plastic wrap to make it look like glass. I'm going put white track lighting on the top of the frame to light up the inside. Inside I;m going to have a skeleton dressed in the Snow White costume holding a red apple at her chest.
The low table will be draped in a red cloth of some type.
Around the "coffin" I'm going to have the 7 Dwarfs' tombstones.
Next to the "coffin" I'm going to make a figure of a skeleton Prince reaching up to Snow White.
Next to the Prince I'm going to have the Evil Queen (Old Hag version) reaching out to the kids.

The display after that will be Little Miss Muffet.
I'm going to build a giant (human sized) spider and have some bloody body parts scattered around by it's head with some kind of bonnet for clothes.
Maybe a sign saying "Free curds and whey" somewhere.

The last display will be at the end of the driveway.
I was going to do a pirate ship this year but didn't have the time.
I hope to make the prow out of some scrap wood and simply use some really wide paper cheaply bought from the Home Depot paint dept. It's brown and should be easy to make look like the side of the boat.
Using a tutorial here about making a ships wheel I hope to have something that looks like Capt Hook holding it. A small gangplank to the right will have Peter and Wendy being devoured by the Crocodile. I have some really thick pieces of styrafoam that I think I can make a good looking crock out of.
Some blue plastic on the side with some lighting to look like water, a sheet attached to my porch will be enough for the ships sail..... again, there's a tutorial for this in my Favorites.

******************************
I actually made the Old Hag this year and she came out great so my big hurdle will be trying to make 2 full sized skeletons (or skeletons for whatever is exposed outside of the costumes).


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

WOW that sounds like a great idea


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that sound like a great idea really.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

sounds brilliant to me


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Picked up a cheap Alice in Wonderland costume. Think I already have something that might look a lot like the Queen of Hearts. Might try to make a display of "off with her head" where Alice's head gets chopped off. Saw another post where someone made a Card Warrior out of wood that might be easy to make.



Also picked up a Repunzul wig.....
Not sure how to "twist" that story up.
Any ideas?
All I have in mind is a small tower display where she hangs herself on her own hair.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you seen the Tangled movie? It is based on rapunzul and may have some good ideas to incorporate.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Red Riding Hood is coming out next month I think....should have some good ideas in there too


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm having similar thoughts for my haunt. I was thinking of calling Scary Tails or maybe Nursery Crimes and try twisting up some fairy tales. I thought of making several little tableaus with a big sign beside each one written in Old English script saying something like "There was an old woman who lived in a shoe, she had too many children so she made them into stew" and having a big smoking cauldron with my witch stirring the pot and a bowl of steaming "stew" of fingers and eyes. Tiny clothes and shoes strewn about on the floor and bloody cleaver on the table.

Another one I thought of was "Jack and Jill went up the hill after Jack confessed his infidelity, but when he walked too near the edge, Jill gave him a shove and collected double indeminity!" Haven't quite figured out how to decorate this one yet.

Then there's a play on old Mother Hubbard. The scene is a kitchen with my wolf/dog lying on a bloody floor chewing noisily on a leg. The sign would say something like" Old Mother Hubbard when to the cupboard to make sure her Rottweiler got fed. But when she got there, the cupboard was bare, so the dog ate Mother instead!"

What do you think?


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

wow, some great ideas here


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Sounds like an excellent plan! Run wild with it and post a lot of pics and video of your journey! *


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

That Snow White idea sounds great!


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

I am supprised nobody has suggested it yet but check out the movie the brothers grim for refrence material http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0355295/


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Sad but true, I'm not sure that the TOTers in my neighborhood would "get" the theme... I don't think they've ever heard of Little Miss Muffett... They would think the spider was cool tho!!


----------



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

I"m looking for a good invitation with this theme. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Nobody May Believe...*

THIS!
I have two UFO saucers under construction(Large, same size) they are each half a saucer, one just top half one cut in 2 full top & bottom.
I am using up alot of scrap metal I have had for many years to make a small "Crane" to move them around.(made from longer, thicker pieces I could never figure out where I was going to use them before)
It will be a space alien salvage yard, repairing old UFO-Saucers (Hidden in plain sight in my backyard/woods!) A Big THANK YOU! Goes out to who ever invented titanium drill bits, without which this could never have happened, lots of steel-hole-drilling AND welding.
I know all of this sounds prety ambitious, but that is how I play the game as evidenced by the rest of my haunted house to anyone who has ever been here to go through it.
Ravens Grin Inn-- Mount Carroll, Illinois.

hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow there are some fantastic ideas on here. Perhaps I'll try to incorporate this them in my back yard. It always looks like it was an after thought.


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker (Aug 1, 2009)

I really like this "Scary Tales"theme. It's very cool. 

Now, may I offer some suggestions for you?

I know I may do this alot, but I suggest you take a peek at Halloween Horror Nights for inspiration. For Horror Nights 18, in 2008, Universal had two scare zones that fit this theme: "Asylum in Wonderland" and "Fractured Tales".

Fractured Tales was a gruesome spin on children's fairy tales. As explained by Universal: "Enter your favorite fairy tales and find out what happens when Grimm goes wrong. Witness these stories through the lens of their reality. Look closely and you will find the terrible truths that lie just below the sweet appearance of these classic tales. You will learn a thing or two about yourself, but by then it may be too late. 










Entrance to Fractured Tales









Fractured Tales entrance during the day









Little Miss Muffet scareactor









Bo Peep









A sign from the "town" setting that was inside the scarezone









Girl eaten by pumpkin prop (Yes, this is a prop!)

List of characters with pictures that they put their twist on:
http://halloweenhorrornights.wikia.com/wiki/Fractured_Talest

Asylum in Wonderland, was Alice in Wonderland with a gruesome twist. The story was that the inmates of Shadybrook, a HHN created-asylum, dressed up as Alice in Wonderland characters.


















Alice









The scarezone was set up to look like an acid trip tunnel









Mr. Rabbit


Here's a great video that will show you a walk through of both scarezones:

YouTube - ‪Halloween Horror Nights 18 2008 Opening Night Scare Zones‬‏

Hope I helped. Good luck and happy haunting!

Now, as for my own haunt, I'm going to continue to expand and refurb my cemetery.


----------



## thinkhalloween (Feb 27, 2011)

sounds like a wonderful idea....great vid and pics TheGraveyardCareTaker


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great pictures.Lots of great ideas!


----------

